# Dark colored muzzle



## greco02 (Apr 27, 2008)

As our Maltese gets older (she is 10 yrs old) her muzzle seems to be getting darker. Since she is a therapy dog and she gets a couple of baths per week but it seems like her muzzle always looks dirty. We know this isn't the case but sometimes (especially in hospital visits) appearances do matter.

I welcome your opinions and feedback....czg


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You should have your vet check her. Pigmentation can be normal, but it is important to make sure that's all it is.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Do you think her hair is thinning there as she ages, causing you to see it more?


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Is it her hair around her muzzle like a staining, do you have a picture? Maybe changes in the water? If so, try using bottled water.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Feb 19 2010, 04:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887582


> Do you think her hair is thinning there as she ages, causing you to see it more?[/B]


I agree ?


----------

